# tatoos



## kkottemann (Aug 22, 2007)

Who has arborist/forestry/logging related tatoos out there. If you got one lets see it. I have a pretty good idea for a tatoo and was just wondering if any of you own some work related ink.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2007)

What is with the people marking themselves up I don't get
is I have a few work related scars do they work. I may be
too old school but think tats just make a person appear ,
well it does seem like a lot of people have them but not me.
I have friends that have them and I asked one of them why
he was not happy with out marking his body up he said he did
not know. I don't get it  eye rings, nose rings,and
tats just don't get their thinking.


----------



## kkottemann (Aug 22, 2007)

I do not have one personally, but not against it if there was something that I felt really strongly about. I agree with you, 90% of the people I see with tats look like idiot clones, because they all have the same dam thing. hey man i am like you, have plenty of reminders of my chosen career up and down my body in the form of scars. Foot, shoulder, forearm, legs, back, butt you name it I've been torn open from top to bottom, I am just wondering who has some really creative tatoos related to this industry, and not only that have they walked the line and earned to right to display it with pride.


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a tatoo that runs from my achilies heel to about mid calf that was carved by a 372 husky ...I have another on my forearm thanks to a overzealous 044 stihl..


----------



## lawson's tree s (Aug 23, 2007)

ive got some real nice scars from saws cut the tip of my finger almost off and my wrist with a 200t also cut my hip with a 046 but i do have my arms done .


----------



## billyjoejr (Aug 23, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> I have a tatoo that runs from my achilies heel to about mid calf that was carved by a 372 husky ...I have another on my forearm thanks to a overzealous 044 stihl..




Care to tell us how? I'm always interested in preventing harm by learning from others experiences.


----------



## treebogan (Aug 23, 2007)

*Tatttoo's*

I have a Tattoo of an 066 with a climbing strap attached,it is pretty much the length of my back.I got it once I had ten years climbing experiance,I plan to get another once, I have climbed proffesionally in ten countries and another after twenty years etc.I as most do,have some nasty scars,these,unlike the Tattoo are not displayed with pride.They are not decorative and unlike the Tattoo,all unintenionally self inflicted.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

As the founder and past owner of the first licensed tattoo shop in Texas, Crimson Dragon, www.crimsondragontattoo.com, I have tattooed thousands of folks. People have many reasons for getting tattooed and what is valid for a given person may not be to your liking, but you must accept its validity for that individual, nonetheless. Getting a tattoo puts you into a group of people in our society who get into body modification, and not all who choose to do so are necessarily trying to be different. As one poster said, some folks with a good deal of body coverage do tend to look alike, but that is fine with them: They are members of a tattoo tribe, of sorts. They know that each tattoo they have has a story behind it, a special significance for them. Some do get tattoos for no specific reason: They're just in the mood to get some ink. Interestingly, former junkies have told me that they like the sensation of the needle and some actually report, at times, being able to taste the ink. Other folks say that the needle sensation centers them, calms them down. My seventy plus hours of going under the needle has always allowed me to focus my thoughts and obtain a special clarity.

If the original poster is ever down in Austin: Send me a pm and maybe we can put something together for you.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Aug 23, 2007)

treebogan said:


> I have a Tattoo of an 066 with a climbing strap attached,it is pretty much the length of my back.I got it once I had ten years climbing experiance,I plan to get another once, I have climbed proffesionally in ten countries and another after twenty years etc.I as most do,have some nasty scars,these,unlike the Tattoo are not displayed with pride.They are not decorative and unlike the Tattoo,all unintenionally self inflicted.




I'd like to see a pic of that!

:chainsawguy:


----------



## Jumper (Aug 23, 2007)

No saws, just a tat of these on my chest. I do have a rather impressive scar on my arm but it was not caused by a saw.....I came home one summer with a souvenir plate installed at Landstuhl Regional Med Centre.....


----------



## Jumper (Aug 23, 2007)

And I may get these some day on my right chest...the Canadian ones are on my left.(The C141 jumps were a blast...literally). A little chain saw would be neat though.


----------



## cantcutter (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a friend with 13 years experience who has a crazy clown with a chainsaw in a tree on his forearm...... he says thats his alter ego when he straps on a set of gaffs and fires up a saw.


----------



## BostonBull (Aug 26, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> What is with the people marking themselves up I don't get
> is I have a few work related scars do they work. I may be
> too old school but think tats just make a person appear ,
> well it does seem like a lot of people have them but not me.
> ...



You know what the difference in tattooed people and NON tattooed people is?

People with Tattoos DONT CARE if you DONT have Tattoos!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 27, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> You know what the difference in tattooed people and NON tattooed people is?
> 
> People with Tattoos DONT CARE if you DONT have Tattoos!



Hey I don't care I just don't understand I have friends with them
I don't hate them because they have them. I would say that first
impressions are kind of sketchy to public. I think if I had the choice
of hiring two equal candidates one had tats and eye rings,nose rings,
and the other had none and both had good references I would probably
chose the none. I would feel clean cut to be better advertised for my
business but if the clean cut had poor references I would hire the tat
and ask him to take out the nose, and eye rings on the job for safety.


----------



## Locoweed (Aug 27, 2007)

"but you must accept its validity for that individual, nonetheless."

Guess again


----------



## Brush Hog (Aug 27, 2007)

Cudos Boston Bull  . Who cares what someone looks like as long as they are qualified to do the job. I will be getting my first ink in Nov. on my forearm. I don't want to spend all that money and cover it up with a shirt:biggrinbounce2:. I think tats may be alittle more accepted than piercing other than ears. I've seen some pretty hot chicks with their lips pierced and it made me think what else might be but hey I may be a freaky deaky to some of you


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Aug 28, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> What is with the people marking themselves up I don't get
> is I have a few work related scars do they work. .





ropensaddle said:


> . I think if I had the choice
> of hiring two equal candidates one had tats and eye rings,nose rings,
> and the other had none and both had good references I would probably
> chose the none. I would feel clean cut to be better advertised for my
> ...



Personally, I'd hire the guy without all the scars


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 28, 2007)

Here is my silky tattoo on my left shoulder blade


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 28, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Personally, I'd hire the guy without all the scars


Like from filing a chainsaw an one on my eye brow that was
caused by breaking a socket and the dern ratchet spit back,
darn near knocked me out good for safety glasses would have
been worse. I have more scars not from work than I do from it.
I know you guys that wear them don't care if we like it or not,
and as I said it is not that I dislike you for it, I just don't understand the thought process and I am happy with what I have been blessed with, good bad and definitely ugly


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey, if you want a tatoo, go for it.

2 of our kids have one or two, and a third child want's to get one when she move's back with her husband on the Marine base.

I don't have one, mainly because I'm not into jewelry or body decor. Nothing against it - it's just not my thing.

But the tatoo concept lends itself to my amusement about ideas for designs.

:biggrinbounce2: 

Where are you going to put it?

If you get one across your behind, you could have some included bark.

On your back, shoulder blade and bicep, you could do the upper part of a folding Silky pole pruner.

I like information so much, I think I'd have my forearm done with a "cut-away" diagram of tree wood, showing the rings, with captions like xylem, phloem, etc..

If you are a beer drinker with a gut, you could have your belly done like a big burl.

If you did a big Stilh saw, you might be able to get the company to foot the bill if the tattoo was big enough.


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 31, 2007)

personally i love tattoos and i hate when peopl think they are stupid. I have4 all together, my largest on is 14 inches long across my lower back, all of them can be covered by work clothes or revealed when i want them to be. i perxonaly think its no diff than getting an ear peirced, once the hole is they, its there forever, i have has my ears done since i was 4 and they stil havent healed up,


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 31, 2007)

Brush Hog said:


> Who cares what someone looks like as long as they are qualified to do the job.



For many it is a business decision. Many clients are still turned off, or distrustful of people with multiple tattoos, especially if they have full sleeves and stuff crawling up their neck.

To many it implies affiliation with some form of criminal underclass, weather biker, gang or wannabe hoodlum.

As for piercings, I would not let a climber in a tree with facial rings and such.


----------



## Dixie1 (Aug 31, 2007)

one tattoo, not tree related. my husband, who is a prosecuting attorney has 4 tattoos, all hidden underneath his suite and tie. i would qualify him as a professional and not in a "criminal underclass". to each his own. my little brother has one full sleeve, half sleeve, half of his side, and calf sleeve. he is in a christian rock band. good kid. no drugs, alcohol, gang relations, etc. tattoos seem harmless to me as opposed to what some young people are into these days, imo. my parents house was broken into last month and the police officer took a look at my brother, stereotyped my brother, and asked him directly if he had any of his friends over lately asuming he ran with the wrong crowd. tattoos have become very common place amongst the younger crowd. i like the included bark idea across the behind, funny.


----------



## Mitchell (Sep 3, 2007)

Jumper said:


> No saws, just a tat of these on my chest. I do have a rather impressive scar on my arm but it was not caused by a saw.....I came home one summer with a souvenir plate installed at Landstuhl Regional Med Centre.....



were you airborne Jumper, what commando? I have a couple friends that were 2 commando in the late 80's early 90's.


----------



## osb_mail (Oct 26, 2007)

*here is the tree of life the back of my arm*

finally got a good picture of it ,here it is laugh if you want


----------



## (WLL) (Oct 27, 2007)

*old oak tattoo*

here is my unfinished back


----------



## deevo (Oct 27, 2007)

Sunrise Guy said:


> As the founder and past owner of the first licensed tattoo shop in Texas, Crimson Dragon, www.crimsondragontattoo.com, I have tattooed thousands of folks. People have many reasons for getting tattooed and what is valid for a given person may not be to your liking, but you must accept its validity for that individual, nonetheless. Getting a tattoo puts you into a group of people in our society who get into body modification, and not all who choose to do so are necessarily trying to be different. As one poster said, some folks with a good deal of body coverage do tend to look alike, but that is fine with them: They are members of a tattoo tribe, of sorts. They know that each tattoo they have has a story behind it, a special significance for them. Some do get tattoos for no specific reason: They're just in the mood to get some ink. Interestingly, former junkies have told me that they like the sensation of the needle and some actually report, at times, being able to taste the ink. Other folks say that the needle sensation centers them, calms them down. My seventy plus hours of going under the needle has always allowed me to focus my thoughts and obtain a special clarity.
> 
> If the original poster is ever down in Austin: Send me a pm and maybe we can put something together for you.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Nice work and nice site! I have 4 myself, but no pictures of them saved on my computer


----------



## pbtree (Oct 28, 2007)

Locoweed said:


> "but you must accept its validity for that individual, nonetheless."
> 
> Guess again


----------



## musch (Oct 28, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey I don't care I just don't understand I have friends with them
> I don't hate them because they have them. I would say that first
> impressions are kind of sketchy to public. I think if I had the choice
> of hiring two equal candidates one had tats and eye rings,nose rings,
> ...



First of all, tattoos are not all the same. You can tell pretty easily whether someone has prison tats, gang tats, or artistic tats. But regardless, I will tell you this, and its a sure thing. People who have a lot of tattoos are people who value honor and commitment. If you treat these people well, they will return the favor. Think about it, what is more committed, someone who changes their clothes to fit the latest style, or someone who picks a design, and says, this is the design that I want on me until the day I die. People who make negative judgements about people with tattoos are small minded, period.


----------



## jmack (Nov 3, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey I don't care I just don't understand I have friends with them
> I don't hate them because they have them. I would say that first
> impressions are kind of sketchy to public. I think if I had the choice
> of hiring two equal candidates one had tats and eye rings,nose rings,
> ...


are the lip rings infectious can i share water from fountains with these individuals? will they steal from my lunch box when i am in the tree? are they a dangerous class of people in general? you raise some interesting questions mr. rope and saddle!


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 3, 2007)

The Cleveland Clinic has put a prohibition on new hires with visible ink. 'Not the image they want in spite of a shortage of health care workers.
Phil


----------



## musch (Nov 6, 2007)

I recently heard that up to 50% of the United States population now has a tattoo.
With that many people having them, kinda hard to judge others with them.

I can understand a clinic making that kind of rule, cause many many elderly people look at it as a mark of a criminal, plain and simple. Not that I agree, but I understand.

I do wonder how it is that you cannot discriminate against someone for their sexuality, gender, skin color, eye color or SKIN COLOR, unless that color really is color, and then discriminate away.

I think people who don't have them that make snap judgements make it easy for me to decide who *I *won't have time for, because they are obviously not deep thinkers.

There are obviously some real losers with tattoos, but there are some real losers without them too. They also cost a lot of money, so the person who has a lot of them is likely to be somewhat successful in some business.

The likelihood of someone with one or two tattoos being a loose cannon, is greater than someone with lots of them, if you follow my logic.

JMHO.


----------



## tree md (Nov 6, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> For many it is a business decision. Many clients are still turned off, or distrustful of people with multiple tattoos, especially if they have full sleeves and stuff crawling up their neck.
> 
> To many it implies affiliation with some form of criminal underclass, weather biker, gang or wannabe hoodlum.
> 
> As for piercings, I would not let a climber in a tree with facial rings and such.



I hear you on that one. Tattoos are not accepted very well in my local. Especially by the elderly. I live in a part of the country that is very Christian right and they want to deal with people that have a clean cut appearance. I have a couple tattoos (not tree related) but they are easily concealed. I wouldn't mind getting another tat personally but I know some customers would not judge me favorably if I did. Just wouldn't be a wise choice for me from a business standpoint. I have had some buddies with some really cool climbing tats though.


----------



## 00chris85 (Nov 6, 2007)

View attachment 59473

this is my soon to be... on my leg. that way on one can see it when i work but when i'm relaxing i could show it off.


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 6, 2007)

020 right lower leg..........should see the customers when they see it....


ill post pics as soon as i get cam back from ex for halloween.......


(wanna get a saddle just above the knee so i can make it look like its hangin there)


----------



## DonnyO (Nov 6, 2007)

00chris85 said:


> View attachment 59473
> 
> this is my soon to be... on my leg. that way on one can see it when i work but when i'm relaxing i could show it off.




very cool. I'd change up the chain a bit, make it look more realistic, and spinning in the right direction...........


----------



## shawn.m (Nov 6, 2007)

*pictures of mine*

pictures of both of my tattoos. 

I am a pastor and I recognize that some of my members might have a issue with this. So both tattoos can be covered by a short sleeve dress shirt. I am basically looking at getting a tattoo about every 2 or 3 years. I don't see any prohibition against getting them at all. I think you will hear two different mindsets even among people who are tattooed on the difference between flash and stuff that means something. 

I personally quote Rev 19:16
And he hath on his vesture and on his thigh a name written, KING OF KINGS, AND LORD OF LORDS. (KJV)


----------



## 00chris85 (Nov 7, 2007)

ya i'm gonna make the saw more like an ol' poineer, and i was thinkin changin the head of the figure to the sherrill tree guy's head.
what you guys think?


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Nov 7, 2007)

00chris85 said:


> ya i'm gonna make the saw more like an ol' poineer, and i was thinkin changin the head of the figure to the sherrill tree guy's head.
> what you guys think?



maybe a hardhat with the screen down and glowing eyes........but definately not the sherrill guy


----------



## 2FatGuys (Nov 7, 2007)

I would talk to the guys at Sherrill before you change his head to that one. There is a fine line between advertising for them and copyright infringement.


----------



## polexie (Nov 7, 2007)

Got tattoos from my time in the Army, got them from after the army and maybe i will get some more. Got scars all over the body, hobby scars, (mountainbiking), occupatian scars (Army time) and the latest occupatian scars (police time, freaked out Moroccan with a 9 mm).

But nothing from a chainsaw, sounds like a great idea!


----------



## oldirty (Nov 7, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> ........but definately not the sherrill guy



i have to agree on that one.


heres mine. ive got another as well. maybe another pic later.


----------



## DonnyO (Nov 7, 2007)

*yo*

I've got a cross too. celtic style on my tricep, it's huge..........almost as big as the one on your back


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is my silky tattoo on my left shoulder blade, it looks VERY shiny, and bloody cause this picture was taken right after it was done. My artist did all the color with a 14 flat needle(That means 14 needles, flat likea paintbrush . . .)


----------



## oldirty (Nov 14, 2007)

DonnyO said:


> I've got a cross too. celtic style on my tricep, it's huge..........almost as big as the one on your back



i shouldve gotten it bigger. 

looking like that black oak i was planning on is in the works man. i say by the new year it'll be on me. cant wait to sit for that one.



nice chainsawchic. any plans on a new one?


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 14, 2007)

chainsawchick67 said:


> (That means 14 needles, flat likea paintbrush . . .)



 I think maybe you were clinching your teeth while typing that.


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Why do you say that. I know exactly what my tattoo guy uses on me. When he did the*



Adrpk said:


> I think maybe you were clinching your teeth while typing that.


lol. Why you say that?the 14 flat was no worse than having a tattoo 14 inches long done with a single needle. It took five hours to do. The fox took an hour for the outline, which i had done with a single needle.then i went back and had the color done on him p.s. This post is a little screwed up. I am using the internet on my cellphone and can't figure out how to fix it. . . . Sorry


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Dec 4, 2007)

View attachment 60677




here guys, hope this one works, its 14 inches long


----------



## 3yrclimberARK (Dec 6, 2007)

Got myself with a 200 in the chest and up my throat and neck. I talked to my tattoo artist about getting something to commemorate the incident. Gave him a pic of a 200 and told him to make it meaner. I even lucked out and managed to trade work for work. He had a 20 ft dead stob in his back yard. Took me 20 minutes, took him an hour and 45, even trade.


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Dec 7, 2007)

thats a cool tat. I like it! how bad did it hurt in that location?


----------



## BostonBull (Dec 7, 2007)

chainsawchick67 said:


> thats a cool tat. I like it! how bad did it hurt in that location?



Its differnt for women, they have plenty of fat in that area, men are mostly bone with miniml fat and muscle there.

Also keep in mind that everyone deals with pain differently. I have both of my inner arms done, one right up to the arm pit, and one 1/2"-1" into the armpit. Sat right through each one, and never moved, one was 3 hours one was 5.5. I also have a small section of the back part of my kneedone, and my hip done. Let me tell you..........that 12.5 hour OUTLINE! Sucked!!! But I wasnt going to stop. The cooring was a little less painful as he could move around to different areas when it got uncomfortable and come back.

I have seen grown men stop the artist in his tracks when they get even CLOSE to or NEAR the underarm. Everyones different.


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Dec 8, 2007)

i have been DYING to get a band done on my left arm, but keep putting it off acuse i am afraid it will hurt! I know my [email protected] [email protected] sure hurt alot! and thats 2 seperate tattoos, the guns were done by one artist (who sucked!) and the rest of the work was done by my current artist, who is an AMAZING artist! but, yea, that one on the back, i balled my eyes out, and i agree that the outline is MUCH more painful than the coloring part!


----------



## 3yrclimberARK (Dec 8, 2007)

chainsawchick67 said:


> thats a cool tat. I like it! how bad did it hurt in that location?



Tatoos are supposed to hurt where ever you get them. Parts of that one were a little painful some of it actually tickled and I had to be still through the chuckling. I've got a large lion on my back which didn't hurt till it started getting raw from all the wiping. The dragons I have on my stomach was my first tattoo and wouldn't recommend anyone get ink on their abs. That was 4 1/2 hours of straight teeth gritting pain.


----------



## abbeystump (Dec 8, 2007)

*How about lawn Cutting!!!*


----------



## 24d (Dec 9, 2007)

On my first one, I got a 1/5 of 103 prof fighting cock burbon, drank it with a close friend, then pulled the lable off and got the "kicking chicken" tatooed on my right calf. 
Therefore my cock is below my knee:jawdrop:


----------



## oldirty (Dec 9, 2007)

24d said:


> On my first one, I got a 1/5 of 103 prof fighting cock burbon, drank it with a close friend, then pulled the lable off and got the "kicking chicken" tatooed on my right calf.
> Therefore my cock is below my knee:jawdrop:



if you had any balls to go along with that cock below your knee you'd put a noose around that chickens neck.

then you can ask this one simple question to anyone you want. "would you like to see a cock hung below my knee"?

just a suggestion. do with with it what you will. lol


oldirty


----------



## 24d (Dec 9, 2007)

What good is a hanging cock LMAO!


----------



## oldirty (Dec 9, 2007)

24d said:


> What good is a hanging cock LMAO!



hung below your knee its a great thing.


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Dec 10, 2007)

*more pics of my tats*

View attachment 60871







this is a deer skull with the antlers off the last deer i shot, it has 3 roses, one for dad, one for stepdad, and one for lil bro. The three most important men who will always be part of my life


----------



## 2FatGuys (Dec 10, 2007)

That's an awesome tribute CSC! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Dec 10, 2007)

aww, thanks!  my mom and my step mom have both been negative influences in my life, and my dad's and bro have been the BEST thing in my life from day one!


----------



## 2FatGuys (Dec 10, 2007)

Hence the "Chick with Chainsaw" situation?


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Dec 10, 2007)

yea, i grew up with all guys around, no sisters, no girl cousins(just younger ones) all uncles and papaw, and dads and brother. . lol. . .and i LOVE it that way!


----------



## b1rdman (Dec 18, 2007)

*This is pretty cool*

http://www.bodytwo.com/blog/2007/12/10/lane-gets-breast-implants/


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Dec 18, 2007)

Might make it kind of tough to strap on a set of gaffs though.........


----------



## smcowboy1974 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Homelite tatoo*

I'm going to get a tatoo of an old Homelite on my arm next. Probably an Xp-1020, and also the Case tractor company logo with the Case war eagle perched on top of the globe of the world with Case in the center. After that I'm going to get a sailor girl tat.


----------



## Unknown Cutter (Dec 18, 2007)

i've been thinking about tattoo'ing a hundred dollar bill on mr johnson

















my wife just loves to blow a hundred bucks


----------



## oldirty (Dec 30, 2007)

oldirty said:


> heres mine. ive got another as well. maybe another pic later.



here is my other tattoo. on my forearm.


----------



## booboo (Apr 24, 2009)

*new ink!*

Pulling up a thread from the graveyard, here is an armband I recently had done. Been thinking about one for a while but wanted something different since everyone seems to have the same ole'. Guy that did it said he's never done another saw chain in 20 years and I couldn't find any pictures of anything similar on the net.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Apr 24, 2009)

really? I personally know three guys who have that. Cool, BTW....


----------



## Henry111 (Apr 24, 2009)

got a very cool tattoo of stumpy " comin at ya " with a 338 in his hand, and believe it or not most people who see it like it if someone could tell me how to put it on here i will im just learning a computer thanx to this site, help me out.


----------



## booboo (Apr 24, 2009)

OTG BOSTON said:


> really? I personally know three guys who have that. Cool, BTW....



Thanks, I'm pretty happy with how it came out. I figured between the tree industry folks and the loggers out there that someone else had something like it.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 25, 2009)

chainsawchick67 said:


> Here is my silky tattoo on my left shoulder blade



AWWW. That's so cute!


----------



## cat 793 (Apr 25, 2009)

got my first tat when my first daughter was born in 2004 now i have 19 most have a meaning. some people dont agree with it and some people think owning 10,20 chainsaws is stupid but hey i enjoy them both.


----------



## StihlRockin' (Apr 25, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> For many it is a business decision. Many clients are still turned off, or distru####l of people with multiple tattoos, especially if they have full sleeves and stuff crawling up their neck.
> 
> To many it implies affiliation with some form of criminal underclass, weather biker, gang or wannabe hoodlum.
> 
> As for piercings, I would not let a climber in a tree with facial rings and such.



*Thanks for saving me some typing.* LOL!

It would be great if we lived in a society who doesn't pre-judge a person for their skin color, religion or gender... and the way we appear. However, we don't live in that society, so in order to move progress along for the better, it's wise in my eyes, to fit in when necessary if it serves a greater purpose...

...Like getting a job, working on a job or keeping up appearances for the sake of a business transaction because clients can't help but have first impressions.

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 25, 2009)

StihlRockin' said:


> *Thanks for saving me some typing.* LOL!
> 
> It would be great if we lived in a society who doesn't pre-judge a person for their skin color, religion or gender... and the way we appear. However, we don't live in that society, so in order to move progress along for the better, it's wise in my eyes, to fit in when necessary if it serves a greater purpose...
> 
> ...



This is why I refrain from getting any more visible tattoos. I only have 1 that you can see with my shirt on, a clock on my right forearm, which is why when out bidding I usually have a long sleeve undershirt beneath my company tee. 1 visible tat I doubt matters too much to most potential clients but may as well put your best foot foreward just in case.


----------



## StihlRockin' (Apr 26, 2009)

Back in the day when I was younger, I hard-core judged on appearance when it came to tattoos. That showed my ignorance at the time because experience taught me, after getting to know the person, most were no where near what I had preconceived about them.

Sad thing is you'd think when a person*(client)* becomes an adult, they too would wise up, but they don't. So like I suggested earlier, might as well not fight these first impressions and give yourself, by having more of a clean cut image, more time for the person to get to know you a bit before having last impressions. The clean cut image will facilitate the transaction in a more positive way when the client doesn't have to be engrossed with having distracting thoughts on one's appearance.

Face it; most of our clients may not give a rat's arse about how we look, but it's those in the minority having wrong impressions that could stop us from performing and gaining a profit just because they can't get over one's appearance.

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 26, 2009)

abbeystump said:


>



Friggin Auzzie humor....
Y'all ain't right! LOL!!!

Tattoo rep!

Dingeryote


----------



## ozarktreeman (Apr 26, 2009)

chainsawchick67 said:


> personally i love tattoos and i hate when peopl think they are stupid. I have4 all together, my largest on is 14 inches long across my lower back, all of them can be covered by work clothes or revealed when i want them to be. i perxonaly think its no diff than getting an ear peirced, once the hole is they, its there forever, i have has my ears done since i was 4 and they stil havent healed up,








seen a chick at the river today with the lower back tat,me an I buddy was thinkin wow!
But in the long run run I am a bussines owner AND image Is everything. I believe in live and let live.but given choice between tats and no tats on employee,the one with out being the slower of the two.
sorry .goin for the slower and I will make it up in the long run!


----------



## booboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> This is why I refrain from getting any more visible tattoos. I only have 1 that you can see with my shirt on, a clock on my right forearm, which is why when out bidding I usually have a long sleeve undershirt beneath my company tee. 1 visible tat I doubt matters too much to most potential clients but may as well put your best foot foreward just in case.



This was a real consideration in where to get the tat. I have a lot of contact with clients, including sales and first impressions are really important. That's why I went with the armband, it's high enough that a short sleeve shirt will cover it.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Apr 27, 2009)

My friend had a tattoo party once, my friends wanted me to get a tattoo of a squirrel running down my leg with two nuts in its mouth. I think for the best the tattoo guy did not have a picture of a squirrel.


----------



## Jumper (Apr 27, 2009)

Mitchell said:


> were you airborne Jumper, what commando? I have a couple friends that were 2 commando in the late 80's early 90's.



Svc Cdo 85-87, Skyhawks '89 and Aerial Delivery Training Company @ CABC 89-92. Also was with the CISM Para Team in '96 and '99.

Got the US wings on my last visit to Vegas in Feb.


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 27, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> For many it is a business decision. Many clients are still turned off, or distru####l of people with multiple tattoos, especially if they have full sleeves and stuff crawling up their neck.
> 
> To many it implies affiliation with some form of criminal underclass, weather biker, gang or wannabe hoodlum.
> 
> As for piercings, I would not let a climber in a tree with facial rings and such.



blah! blah! blah! Loosen the tie! and pull out your wedgie..


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 27, 2009)

heres my tat, i posted it a while back some may have seen it.

ive got 2 others and when i get a tattoo i want it to mean something, not just have some crap like skulls and reapers etc. on my body. like the tat that i posted, im a logger no matter what job i do or if i ever cut another tree im still a logger at heart and that shows it. ive got hank williams portriat on my left chest cause hes the true meaning of country music. and my name on my right arm. that one is so when i get old i dont forget my name. lol


----------



## ozarktreeman (Apr 27, 2009)

yea timber got one just like that on my arm with wifes name says southern hogger though:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 27, 2009)

ozarktreeman said:


> yea timber got one just like that on my arm with wifes name says southern hogger though:hmm3grin2orange:



lol. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 27, 2009)

heres my other 2.


----------



## tree md (Apr 27, 2009)

Ha, my grandpa was a coal miner from WV and his name was Jake.

Cool tats. Hank Sr. looks great.


----------



## sanblast94 (Apr 27, 2009)

ya kool.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 27, 2009)

TimberFaller660 said:


> heres my other 2.



hey not for nothing but heres two suggestions for you.


1.






2.





Just kidding man nice tats


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 27, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> hey not for nothing but heres two suggestions for you.
> 
> 
> 1.
> ...



haha very funny. i know im just little guy.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 27, 2009)

3yrclimberARK said:


> Got myself with a 200 in the chest and up my throat and neck. I talked to my tattoo artist about getting something to commemorate the incident. Gave him a pic of a 200 and told him to make it meaner. I even lucked out and managed to trade work for work. He had a 20 ft dead stob in his back yard. Took me 20 minutes, took him an hour and 45, even trade.



ouch man just curious how did it happen


----------



## Kunes (Apr 27, 2009)

a friends tattoos


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 28, 2009)

Kunes said:


> a friends tattoos




pink hair pink belt? He looks a little, umm... Tender.

I dont know who this guy is but his tattoo is the cats azz.

see tattoo here


----------



## Bearcreek (Apr 28, 2009)

This is the tattoo I have on my right arm. Its a rappelling eight with a rope through it. The cut is from a widow maker that came out of a tree next to one I had just felled. Without my helmet I'd have been toast.


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Apr 28, 2009)

i just got new one on my right foot of my daughters name ' Vacilya Dawn' with 2 lil lady bugs(a mom and a dad lady bug) cause her nickname is "bug" and it hurt . . . ha. i STILL love my giant back tat & my silk fox is pretty bad ass too


----------

